# Screen Printing Plastisol Transfers



## OTFINC (Mar 24, 2009)

is it possible to do two passes with a flash to increase the thickness of your transfer?

if so would I need to put adhesive powder on the first layer then lay the second ?


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I am sure a pro can answer from experience, but I dont see how it would be any different then print/flash/print. As long as you dont get in the curing temps then the plastisol should stick to plastisol.


----------



## acetransco (Jan 2, 2007)

Good Day, 

If you want to deposit more ink on the paper, for a thicker film layer, try using a coarser mesh screen, maybe a 83, or 60 mesh, or additional coats of emulsion to create a deeper Well!

Regards, ATC


----------



## OTFINC (Mar 24, 2009)

ok, but is it possible to flash and add another coat. 

also when would I add the powder and suggestions? I was thinking of getting a rubbermade tub larger than my papers and a salt shaker. shake the powder on in the tub to catch the excess and control the mess??


----------

